# car won't start HELP!



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

71 GTO-I just got the car running. Moved it out of the garage, and decided to change out the carb. I put new to me carb on, car ran for a minute then died. Then it just dry turns over. I cannot find spark now. How could it possibly be in a no spark condition now?!? I replaced the coil. No dice. Is it the resistor? I am stumped. I pulled a plug, no spark on turnover. I even pulled the coil wire, tried to ground it on startup, no spark. 12v is present at the + and - terminals. ?????


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check and see if you have voltage on both sides of the ballast resister, which + and - terminals did you check for voltage?


----------



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

I checked the terminals on the coil itself, both have 12v.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

See if it has 12v while turning over on the starter. While the key is held in the start position, the solenoid on the starter supplies the voltage for spark.


----------



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes it has 12v with the starter---but I think I may have found the problem-There is only ONE wire-the wire coming up from the starter on the + side. The pontiac book for 71 shows a black and pink wire as well. There isn't one. There is one wire going to the ballast resistor from each terminal + and -, but no black with pink strip wire. I am assuming this is the wire that is supposed to supply voltage after cranking. Why did the car run before ?? Shouldn't it only have cranked over, then be looking for its other voltage supply? I think the points may have burned up because the 12v only source.

??:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Check your points, see if they are opening. Throw a timing light on it and see if theres spark to the wires. Should be power to the coil. Replace the points and condensor, and rotor while you are at it. 
May be a dry carb, I have seen where you don't see spark, but dump gas down the carb and the car suddenly runs, as this was right after a carb swap.
The ballast resistor only works when the key is in the run position, in the cranking position your car gets a full 12 volts, so if the resistor was bad it would start, then turn off when the key is released.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

camarocasanova said:


> Yes it has 12v with the starter---but I think I may have found the problem-There is only ONE wire-the wire coming up from the starter on the + side. The pontiac book for 71 shows a black and pink wire as well. There isn't one. There is one wire going to the ballast resistor from each terminal + and -, but no black with pink strip wire. I am assuming this is the wire that is supposed to supply voltage after cranking. Why did the car run before ?? Shouldn't it only have cranked over, then be looking for its other voltage supply? I think the points may have burned up because the 12v only source.
> 
> ??:willy:


Yep, points...
If only one wire goes to the ballast resistor, then you are getting reduced voltage to start the car. I would just ditch the points and put an HEI distributor in it, keep it simple. Put the points distributor in the trunk if they really care. I dont' run points in any of my stuff, too much pain in the ass. But, I don't upgrade to MSD, because if it breaks on the road the parts are not as available.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, check the points, they are prolly welded together or so corroded they are not creating the spark anymore. If you have 12v+ at both sides of the coil, then the points are the next logical place to look. With the key on and the points closed, you should be able to get a spark out of the coil wire by opening and closing the points with a non-metal tool.


----------



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

I am thinking HEI just because of the simplicity of getting back running. I pulled the cap and rotor off the thing and I am just not trained enough in making this a go, not to mention the wiring harness is hacked up so that makes it even harder in tracing this out. What year HEI can I get away with on this? I was thinking 1975 ish.??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can swap out a distributor you should be able to install some new points and a condenser. At the parts store when you buy the points grab a feeler gauge and roll the engine over till the new points are at the open position. Set the gap to 20 thousand`s and that should give you spark. If not, then I'd be looking at the coil. But, to answer your question, you don't want to get too new cause they started using distributors with an extra 4 wire computer style plug as well as the normal hook up. You don't want one of those.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a billet HEI dist on Ebay for $60 shipped, with all new internals. Points are easy to swap and get going, but bang for the buck, HEI is easier for the long haul. Any non computer HEI is alright, pre 80s, or Ebay HEI.


----------



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

dang too bad I already bought one. Got it in, fires right up now. Timed it, going to set up some other stuff and run the wires a bit better. Not a points fan. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

camarocasanova said:


> dang too bad I already bought one. Got it in, fires right up now. Timed it, going to set up some other stuff and run the wires a bit better. Not a points fan. Thanks for the help guys!


Cool, you get a big 'ol atta boy for getting it running again.....:cheers. Maybe some day I will join the 21st century and change out my point cars for HEI........:lol:
Actually, I was one of the first to get a Mallory Unilight back in the mid 70's for my LS5 Chevelle. Worked great and held much steadier high rpms than points, but the modules didn't last long. I still have that setup in the original LS5 distributor. Wonder if it's worth anything as a "collectible"....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Cool, you get a big 'ol atta boy for getting it running again.....:cheers. Maybe some day I will join the 21st century and change out my point cars for HEI........:lol:
> Actually, I was one of the first to get a Mallory Unilight back in the mid 70's for my LS5 Chevelle. Worked great and held much steadier high rpms than points, but the modules didn't last long. I still have that setup in the original LS5 distributor. Wonder if it's worth anything as a "collectible"....


I have a mallory that was in the GTO when I bought it, it has no advance and made the car run like crap! It's on the shelf lookin like brand new.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I have a mallory that was in the GTO when I bought it, it has no advance and made the car run like crap! It's on the shelf lookin like brand new.


Wonder why the advance was eliminated ?? I ran mechanical and vacuum on mine....:confused


----------

